# Oracle: accidentally spilled espresso into the water tank :( BAD BAD BAD



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

I usually leave a bit of espresso on the top right of my Oracle - on the cup warmers. You know, when doing a double shot but drinking alone. Turns out - not a good idea. I accidentally spilled just a *tiny bit of espresso* (maybe about 5 ml) into the openings of the water tank. ....

And now the machine exceeds its operating temperature of 93° Celsius. When I press HOT WATER it just makes a mess. I turned it off and next day I realised the cup warmers plate is still warm. Turned on the machine. 60°+ instead of the usual room temperature.

I'm out of warranty and just don't know whether a service will be reasonable. Plus, I'm not in the UK right now...

Any suggestions??


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Oracle3000 said:


> I usually leave a bit of espresso on the top right of my Oracle - on the cup warmers. You know, when doing a double shot but drinking alone. Turns out - not a good idea. I accidentally spilled just a *tiny bit of espresso* (maybe about 5 ml) into the openings of the water tank. .... And now the machine exceeds its operating temperature of 93° Celsius. When I press HOT WATER it just makes a mess. I turned it off and next day I realised the cup warmers plate is still warm. Turned on the machine. 60°+ instead of the usual room temperature. I'm out of warranty and just don't know whether a service will be reasonable. Plus, I'm not in the UK right now... Any suggestions?


Maybe flush a tank though? If you think about the concentration, it's nothing. Can't believe the sensor is that sensitive,


----------



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi, thank you. Can't believe it either. I flushed it and even descaled it. Still the same.

Just don't know what else I could try.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you spilt the espresso into the water tank, did it draw any though? Either way, I would be surprised if the event is connected to the fault. You could try ringing Coffee Classics, don't mention the coffee spillage and ask for advice. It maybe something they can diagnose for you


----------



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion. I'll definitely ring them up. Never leave any espresso near your coffee machine. It's like a joke ...


----------

